# 2006 Post your flashlight photography and collection!



## LEDcandle (Feb 5, 2006)

Just messing around with a very basic 3.2 megapixel camera (Konica-Minolta Dimage XG). Hope to move on to an SLR soon but I like small cameras though, because I believe I will carry them around more and use them more often, even if the picture quality loses to the SLR. (Better to have some shots than none)



























Post more 'product photography' photos and other photos of your collection!


----------



## bruner (Feb 5, 2006)

LEDcandle,

Nice photos...

Here's what I have. Taken with a 2mp Sony Cybershot...





Click on "Lights" in my sig for latest collection.

Thanks for looking,
Dan


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 5, 2006)

haha.. nice photo and nice collection!! The cat looks like he (right?) is having a hard time picking out his EDC. Get 'im to join CPF! :lolsign:


----------



## bruner (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, he... Joey is having a hard time.

Check out this thread, where that photo came from:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104195

Dan


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## GhostReaction (Mar 16, 2006)

Your mod look like a submarine!


----------



## photorob (Mar 19, 2006)

Heres some random beamshots for ya:
KL4 with vitalgear Fb1 with 3.7v recharge, Inova x1 green blue, KL1 rechargable el1 body


][


----------



## photorob (Mar 19, 2006)

KL4 with vitalgear Fb1 with 3.7v recharge half power, Fenix LOP, KL1 rechargable el1 body


]
KL4 with vitalgear Fb1 with 3.7v recharge, KL1 rechargable el1 body


]


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 20, 2006)

Well my 1 month CPF aniversary is coming up. So I figured I would post all the pictures of the lights I have aquired in that 1 month. Cheers.

:buddies:

All of 'em:





A different angle:





Here they are tunred on (flash):





Same as above (no flash):





Here are the favorites:





Left to right: 2D mag mod by skillet (thrower), ElektroLumens Blaster Junior, Surefire old style 6P body with Gen2 KL3 head and a z49 tailcap, The Super Flashlight III By ARCMania (BEST LIGHT EVER!), And a ARC LSH-P soon to be modded.

Not Pictured: Custom CR2 MMMag with finned head by Ledean with TL2 white LED drop in, in it.

On Pre-order: JET-I, ARCMania Maxlite...

Well thats all the lights that I have gotten in under 1 month, plus a whole bunch of other lamps tailcaps and such things.

ENJOY!


----------



## Somy Nex (Mar 20, 2006)

Mini-Moder said:


> Well my 1 month CPF aniversary is coming up. So I figured I would post all the pictures of the lights I have aquired in that 1 month. Cheers.
> 
> :buddies:
> 
> ...




damn.. i guess when you get it you get it bad  you've even got them doing parade formations for you! :naughty: :lolsign:

the only light i've bought and received this year is the HD-45 5W. i have put down a deposit for Mac's mini-HID and bought a Jet-I, but i'm definitely slowing down =P a month of unemployment didn't help much either. the rest of my lights except for the Pila GL4 were bought between Sep-Dec of 2005, though some of the customs weren't completed until this year.

I guess in keeping with the picture theme,

Here's a pic of some of the lights i currently own:



(my "frequently used lights")



 


(the Chameleon - my favorite light, pig not included)




(some small lights)




(of these i no longer own the caribbean)




(and finally a pic including the gladius & e2d, which i have on loan right now)


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 20, 2006)

Some of my small lights (single cell units)






Missing are the new Inova X1 and the Dorcy 1 Watt from Sears and other places. And Pal Lights if one considers a 9volt battery a single cell.


----------



## EV_007 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Current Flashlight Inventory*








*Cateye* Opti Cube 5 LED 4 AA bike light*
Fenix L1P* – 1 AA*
SureFire Z2 *Combat Light- *2 123A**
Streamlight ProPolymer *Luxeon LightLED *4 AA**
Dorcy* *Metal Gear* 1 Watt Luxeon*3 AAA**
Maglite* MiniMag 2 AA *
NR* Ultra Faser 5.0 5 LED 4 AAA bike light*
Dorcy **1 AAA** (1st Gen)**
Dorcy 1 AAA (3rd Gen)*

*
Just a peek at the start of my humble collection. 
*


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Some very interesting and bizarre pictures of illuminators here. Too bad I don't have a digital camera.

What's that setup you have for the Mag there and how-to, LEDcandle? :thinking:


----------



## ResQTech (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Slick photo shots of your SureFire E2d Eric!


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow Eric I realy like that last photo. Much sweetness!


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow guys... I didn't check in on this thread for awhile and it's populated with lotsa nice lights! The collections look really nice... I instantly noticed beauties like the Super Flashlight III 

That E2D is phat too!!! Nice work!!



CHC said:


> What's that setup you have for the Mag there and how-to, LEDcandle? :thinking:



Hey CHC, that's my first magmod, a Ginseng Polaris clone. The Polaris doesn't seem to be getting much exposure nowadays in favour of WA bulbs.

Same concept, just that MR16s are used instead of WA bulbs and no separate Alu reflector is needed since the MR16s come with reflectors.

You've seen my MagDDL thread; it's built with the same principles. A batt holder, kiu socket, borofloat lens etc....  

PM me anytime if u need more info!


----------



## Mini-Moder (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey, yeah the SFIII is the bomb. Here is another pic of it:

http://hostmymod.com/lights/sfiii/light1.jpg


I linked becuase the photo is little big to post on board.


----------



## colubrid (Mar 20, 2006)

ARc AAA 2003 CPF special
Peak 2005 special (2nd run)
Peak 2005 special (1st run with fauceted head)
















SF E1e and Axanthic whitesided brooks king

Link to oversized pic...


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice, colubrid. The snake one especially! Very artistically done and I love the silver/white icy look of the whole pic. :goodjob:


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks LEDcandle!

I think I saw similar bulbs over at Fry's Electronics. Hmmm. . .


----------



## jeffb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some one (1)cell lights!


----------



## jeffb (Mar 20, 2006)

And a few more......


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 20, 2006)

Dang those 1 cell lights (and photos) are just crispalicious! 
VERY fine collection of small lights... (not to mention very expensive)!!

P/S Am not bumping or chalking up posts here  Really impressed!


----------



## photorob (Mar 21, 2006)

Seriously that is what i was going to say/


----------



## colubrid (Mar 21, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Very nice, colubrid. The snake one especially! Very artistically done and I love the silver/white icy look of the whole pic. :goodjob:


 
Thanks LED!

The snake and the light were really that color. The E1e is the old version with HA II in a silvery metal finish. The snake is too. 

...and yes, crispalicious is a good description of JeffB's lights. Very nice !


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Some of mine.


----------



## jtice (Mar 21, 2006)

Heres a few of my newer ones,
was playing with my new slave flash.














~John


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 21, 2006)

Here are mine ... I love those threads ... lots of new pics for my HD ...  


























bernie


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a recent shot of my Brightest ones.

Chrome Tri-Lux A3(Icarus)
Polished Bare Al Chameleon by Mr.Bulk


----------



## greenlight (Mar 22, 2006)

*Here are some inova X1:*




From left to right:
New x1, small amount of glow paint.
Lux mod, green paint.
Blue x1, green/blue paint.
Green x1, orange paint.
Green x1, red paint.
Green x1, small amount of orange paint.

It's a really long exposure, so the lights are only bright like that for a minute. The red paint fades quickly, while the green is still visible hours later.

I seem to have misplaced a couple. They're not easy to keep track of.


----------



## redcar (Mar 26, 2006)

After seeing the pics of PK's desk, Al's travel bag and LarryC's National Museum for the Science and History of Portable Light, I realize I have some serious work ahead of me! This is what I have been enjoying, while eagerly awaiting the Kroma I have on preorder.






Kiessling,

I love that C3 with Turbohead and SW02. I may have to put together one of those myself.

Redd


----------



## Icarus (Mar 28, 2006)

*King's Tri-Lux*


----------



## Morelite (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not really in the photography mode right now, so here is a quick pic of most of my lights.


----------



## beavo451 (Mar 28, 2006)

All of two lights.

Black Surefire A2 Aviator:





Black Surefire E2e Executive with KL1 Head:


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 29, 2006)

He Icarus ... that is MEAN! :devil:


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## DreamScape (Mar 29, 2006)

My newest acquisition


----------



## AlanH (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice pic colin, nice pic

Alan


----------



## waion (Mar 30, 2006)

Always have surprises whenever I look into this section of CPF...very nice collections you guys have!

Here's my latest collection - not a light but a self-painted Sunny in my bedroom:







I used different colored glow powder on this Sunny face - a mix of red and orange, aqua, green and blue.


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 30, 2006)

well this thread just made me throw down for a Ti bezel for my HDS 

awesome pics guys!


----------



## G-2 (Mar 31, 2006)

Some shots... Newby here but have lusted after torches for years. This is all of them






and some favorites!


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 31, 2006)

Three McLuxIII PDs'? *sigh*


----------



## faco (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey G-2..........that PD Nat reminds me of the one I used to have  Its good to see you are looking after it.


----------



## G-2 (Mar 31, 2006)

KDOG3, 2 PD's and the covetted Ti 

faco, that little Nat PD is a gem that came here from down under :naughty: He's fitting in quite nice with his brothers  Thanks for sending him my way :rock:


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 31, 2006)

G-2 said:


> Some shots... Newby here but have lusted after torches for years. This is all of them
> and some favorites!



Dang, those are definitely not "noob" lights at all 
Nice collection!!!!

Icarus pics and mods as usual... :bow:


----------



## greenLED (Mar 31, 2006)

Beamhead said:


>


Hey, isn't that *my* rubbery grey Aleph!? 




jtice said:


>


Man, I've been here long enough. I took one quick glance at that pic and recognized all those lights.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 31, 2006)

redcar said:


> After seeing the pics of PK's desk, Al's travel bag and LarryC's National Museum for the Science and History of Portable Light, I realize I have some serious work ahead of me! This is what I have been enjoying, while eagerly awaiting the Kroma I have on preorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh will you just shaddap!!!! Just rub it in why don't you!


----------



## greenLED (Mar 31, 2006)

...and that's just "while eagerly awaiting the Kroma I have on preorder." Imagine if he was actually interested in 2 or 3 lights!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 31, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Hey, isn't that *my* rubbery grey Aleph!?


 
Sorry Greenie but that pup goes with me when I kick.


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 1, 2006)

I don’t know whose it is, but I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is an amazingly cool light. 


All of these posts make me think, I need to really work on my picture taking abilities.



Beamhead said:


> Sorry Greenie but that pup goes with me when I kick.


----------



## Wong (Apr 1, 2006)

This is my super "Floody" Inova X1 Lux3 mod  Very nice beam with very soft spot. Thank you "nemul" :twothumbs:













Best regards
Wong


----------



## Dawg (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello All. I feel humbled in the presence of such collectors of fine lights. I am a true newbie and I don't think I will ever be able to obtain lights such as some of you have the pleasure of owning. 

Here is my meager little collection. My favorites are the Mini Mags with the TerraLux Ministar2 Led upgrades. I have the Niteize tailcap on one of them, and while it is not what I would call good quality, it works.

I am a Mustang owner and it was on a Mustang forum that I posted a thread asking if anyone else was like me and had an interest in LED lights, and lo and behold, a fellow Mustanger posted a link to this site. I am floored.


----------



## Somy Nex (Apr 18, 2006)

well... here's what the stork brought today... 
my new Lighthound SFIII, and my serviced HD-45. U2 in the middle for comparison


----------



## txaggiechl (Apr 29, 2006)

Here's a few I've picked up recently.

Link to oversized pic...


----------



## nekomane (Apr 30, 2006)

Arc4+ / McGizmo Ti Bezel / Custom Tailcap / Filler Screws / 'Makie' Style Decal


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 30, 2006)

nekomane ... outstanding look!!!! oo:


----------



## jtice (Apr 30, 2006)

That looks SWEET ! oo:


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 30, 2006)

An Ion light became a new beast with the little help from ARC mania and Katokichi. Kato modified it using the special ARC mania buck/boost converter from the KI-B flashlight. It still uses of an RCR2 battery. The light has two-brightness built in. Using a UW0J over the Cree it is much brighter. The throw is between a spot and flood, much brighter than its original condition. It is quite a pocket carrying light.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 1, 2006)

That CR2ion got a sprinkle of magic dust from ARCmania and Katokichi 


TrueBlue said:


> An Ion light became a new beast with the little help from ARC mania and Katokichi. Kato modified it using the special ARC mania buck/boost converter from the KI-B flashlight. It still uses of an RCR2 battery. The light has two-brightness built in. Using a UW0J over the Cree it is much brighter. The throw is between a spot and flood, much brighter than its original condition. It is quite a pocket carrying light.


----------



## luxlunatic (May 3, 2006)

That looks outstanding TrueBlue :huh: !!


----------



## LEDcandle (May 4, 2006)




----------



## luxlunatic (May 6, 2006)

LEDcandle, nice shots!! Good backgrounds and great lighting!


----------



## M.TEX (May 6, 2006)

Hello guys !

LEDcandle sorry for asking but where did you get the
GID tape ( river rock shot) ?

Thanks please let me know.


----------



## LEDcandle (May 6, 2006)

Hey M.tex, I could sell them to you at $10 a roll.... (kidding!) 

or you could get them here where I got them 
http://www.scopestuff.com/ss_glot.htm

I cut it into a thinner strip to use on my lanterns. I think in my whole collection pic, there is a full width piece of tape that I stuck onto my pewter 2D Mag. That's the original width. Scopestuff site has the specs. Good luck! 

luxlunatic, thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Kiessling (May 6, 2006)

bernie


----------



## Dogliness (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Dawg (May 7, 2006)

Running with the big Dawgs


----------



## Kiessling (May 7, 2006)

McLuxIII-T normal photo and "art"-shot :green:











bernie


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 9, 2006)

Well, my camera didn't produce a very good photo, but here's the current collection. Do I qualify as a flashaholic yet?

Link to oversized pic...


----------



## LEDcandle (May 9, 2006)

ABTOMAT, I was JUST thinking everyone collects more small lights than big lights; then you came along with your photo. Nice collection!!


----------



## Delghi (May 9, 2006)

I love big lights :thumbsup: what brand of lights are the ones with the big heads?


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 9, 2006)

And here's my only really fancy light, a UBH-II with an LU60A, M2 bezel, and Z57 clickie. Will be running a P91 as soon as it gets here.


----------



## vector_joe (May 12, 2006)

Part of my meager collection, about 4-6 lights missing from the pic.


----------



## Rayne (May 15, 2006)

I thought I had a lot of flashlights. I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## leukos (May 19, 2006)

The G2Z doesn't get talked about all that much, but it is one of my favorites so I thought I would show its better side:


----------



## stockae92 (May 19, 2006)

G2Z is my favourite too!


----------



## TrueBlue (May 27, 2006)

ARC mania, Katokichi and I thought of two ways to make a modular light. Modifying CPFs motto, we “made both.”

The KI-B is a wide voltage range (1.2 to 9V) light that has a common head and different bodies for many battery options. It uses the ARC mania, Lux I, "SuperSbin" (SS) emitter. This is my bare aluminum prototype.







The Maxlite AA is a two-brightness light that can interchange with Surefire and Aleph parts. My finished Maxlite AA is stock and uses the SS emitter. The Maxlite AA bare aluminum prototype has a prototype Surefire to Surefire Turbo Head adapter. The prototype Turbo Tower Module also uses the SS emitter. Both light use a converter built to boost in a narrow range 1.2 to 1.8 volts.


----------



## jog31 (May 28, 2006)

Here are some of my lights. 

Link to oversized pic...


----------



## nerdtoy (May 29, 2006)

More more..

I have to get all my lights together, this means taking down my ready bags, the truck box, the gun cases, a couple vests and my god - - my garage. I hate to even start digging in there, I have been going through the ness a bit by bit and its disgusting me to the point I quit.


----------



## nerdtoy (May 29, 2006)

Ok here is what I could get out the truck and grab around the house. I am not pulling out all the guns, three more have lights, two shotguns and another assault rifle. Pardon the wide shot, I tried to keep within the background but I lost my photography backdrops to the storm so this is what I have to work with, no slaves and no umbrellas - just the camera and sunlight at my back. As you can see I clearly use a lot of what I sell and I also do a lot of moding. There are 6 modified lights shown here. I made the circuit boards myself back in the day when Nichia was the bomb and Luxeon LEDs were not made yet. One I made a tailcap gun switch onto, bought it at Lowes for 15 bucks (second from the left laying down), its a 1 watt Luxeon that I bead blasted and put a aluma-black compound on to get the black flat finish and added the pressure switch. A lot of the lights I modified were mag lights and such a long time ago, it was a really neat thing back then. My STI .40 Tactical Pistol has a standard M3 on it for now - its next in line to be modified. Also pictured is a AE Light PL-14 and PL-24, my shorty 24 is not in yet. One light might catch some attention, its the Collins (that big red monster) searchlight in the back to the right, its a very expensive heavy rechargeable q-beam with a high narrow focused spot and low wide mode. Is extremely heavy but I can't part with it, its been with me a long time. My personal daily carry is the Gladius and now also the Jil Inteli I got from a CPF member in trade. The spark plug is a blue LED light with a eyeglass screwdriver kit in the tip, I have TONS of little strange lights like this but scattered everywhere so use your imagination 







moving along






and...






of course the sloppy wide shot of everything. That is the Explorer Wolf-Eyes with an IR filter on my Bushmaster and a Wolf-Eyes Sniper on the .22 for shooting rats in my back yard 







Sorry about the mess but that is everything I could muster up real quick.


----------



## leukos (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, I actually added a Maglite to my collection this year....as a ROP LE of course!  







I also got a 2x 18650 to C adapter made by Icarus:


----------



## Chronos (Jun 2, 2006)

nerdtoy,

What is the head on your W/E M90X? I've never seen it before.

Thanks!


----------



## nerdtoy (Jun 4, 2006)

It is a UV Filter for forensics use. the light on the M4 has a IR filter on it for the NVG's.


----------



## cvscamera nvg's (Jun 6, 2006)

ah 1 question why do you collect flash lights?


----------



## leukos (Jun 6, 2006)

cvscamera nvg's said:


> ah 1 question why do you collect flash lights?


 
Why does anyone collect anything, or engage in any activity besides eating, sleeping, and working? :nana:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 6, 2006)

cvscamera nvg's said:


> ah 1 question why do you collect flash lights?



Because Hummel figurines and bottlecaps are boring.


----------



## leukos (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't tried too many low-light pics with lights, but here's a start. I added some Ultra Blue glow powder to a clear coincell light, and this is the result:


----------



## leukos (Jun 9, 2006)

double post


----------



## leukos (Jun 9, 2006)

server problems, triple post


----------



## mccavazos (Jul 6, 2006)

Its funny how a weekend at the lake can lead to some flashlight photos. I took these last weekend:


























I will post a link to the whole gallery as soon as its done uploading.

EDIT: here is the link: http://ionicbonds.net/gallery/flp


----------



## schiesz (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are my current favorites:






ROP LE
HA III U-bin tri-lux 1D
U-bin MagSD
E2D with z61 and Aleph 1 Flupic head
LuxIII MMMag
Exe modded head with flupic on FB1 body
L0P

schiesz


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jul 7, 2006)

A couple of recent additons:










Top: Lighoon 2 & 3
Bottom: KI-T HA Blue


----------



## TrueBlue (Jul 7, 2006)

Very unusual lights and very organic in shape. I like them. Good catch, PF.


----------



## criollo (Jul 8, 2006)

*Icarus' "Trois Frères"*

*My All Time Favorites*
*TL-A3 HA Black, 3 x TWOJ, 3x IMS SO17XA 
QL-A3 HA Black, 4 x TWOJ, 4 x McR16
TL-A3 HA NAT, 3 x UWOJ, 3 x McR18*​
****Many Thanks to Freddy for your awesome Mods and also to Scott aka TranquillityBase for the 3 x 123 Black Body***​ *


----------



## jsr (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't have nearly as nice lights as what's been posted, but I like them none-the-less...

What I call my Vital Stream Scorpion-FB1, with one of my Q3s and Gerber IUs





Jetbeam Jet1 and Fenix P1









And my most recent acquisition, Huntlight FT01 with my Vital Stream, along with some Spydercos and Benchmade...













More pics available in the links in my sig. The last pic is my current background at work (but bigger)...just thought it looked cool.

JSR


----------



## clipse (Jul 21, 2006)

HDS EDC U60





My lost Fenix L1P





Fenix L1P with some of my homegrown lanyards.





Amilite Neo T3





Another of the Amilite





My past EDC lights





Fenix in the dark





EDC U60 and Fenix P1





Another of the EDC U60





My EDC Keychain





I have many more lights but didn't realize untill now that I don't have pics of them. Maybe I'll have time at lunch to take some pics.

clipse


----------



## clipse (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok, a few more. 

Amilite Neo T3





Dorcy Super 1 Watt (1x123)





HDS EDC U60





Fenix L1T





Fenix P1





Streamlight TL-2 LED (2nd Gen)





Streamlight Scorpion





Streamlight TT L1





Surefire G2





Single cell light comparison.





My nightstand


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 23, 2006)

Just *one* pic




-bobby


----------



## hburner (Jul 23, 2006)

Amost all of my lights.


----------



## hburner (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## hburner (Jul 23, 2006)

Most of my lights.


----------



## hburner (Jul 23, 2006)

I screwed up on the sizw of that one, I hope that I have not broken any rules or make anybody mad about that, sorry!


FIXED!


----------



## clipse (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok, one more pic.


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 3, 2006)

lemme post a couple of pics from my horde





Li14430 





Surefire M6, L4, L1 DB917 PR-T, L1 moddified head on e1e w/ two stage tail





TnC AAA (N cell with AAA battery tube), TnC N cell proto #6





ARC LSH-P, Modified ARC AA 3w TW0H, ARC AAA





Chimo Mod AAA round 1, AWR Nano





ARC Mania Superbird moddified PM6, Maxlite AA





ORB CPF edition #8





Mr. Bulk Lionheart, Lioncub





Last but definantly not least: AWR 100W mag mod, FM 700L, Lambda HD III, SMJLED





here's most of them together

enjoy
Doug


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 3, 2006)

I might as well add a pic of the latest addition to my collection:






WP


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 4, 2006)

oooooo I like it! very nice snag there wave. 


doug


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 4, 2006)

WP, do you just have to keep showing off that hat??? we get it allready, its the nicest hat in the world!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 4, 2006)

nakahoshi said:


> WP, do you just have to keep showing off that hat??? we get it allready, its the nicest hat in the world!


 

That hat costed me $675...... you're dam right I'm gonna keep showin' her off!  


 WP


----------



## erinO919 (Aug 7, 2006)

My Raw series


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 7, 2006)

erin ... great pic there !!!
How did you catch the h3 glow and have a good lighting on the lights as well?
bernie


----------



## erinO919 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bernie, thank you.

It's easy, just using a flashlight towards the ceiling in a dark room + long time exposure.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 8, 2006)

erin......:bow:

Excellent lighting control! :goodjob: A collection to die for!!!



WP


----------



## Illum (Aug 8, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Just messing around with a very basic 3.2 megapixel camera (Konica-Minolta Dimage XG). Hope to move on to an SLR soon but I like small cameras though, because I believe I will carry them around more and use them more often, even if the picture quality loses to the SLR. (Better to have some shots than none)


:thinking: arent those bulbs used in projectors and museums?



nekomane said:


> Arc4+ / McGizmo Ti Bezel / Custom Tailcap / Filler Screws / 'Makie' Style Decal



  

EXCELLENT PICS....FLASHLIGHT PORN!

If My Canon's battery pack would work properly, i'll shoot some pics


----------



## 03lab (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool pic Erin, love that tritium. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyberhobo (Aug 11, 2006)

Smaller of my lights-


----------



## xdanx (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice collection Cyberhobo!


----------



## cyberhobo (Aug 11, 2006)

xdanx, thanks. erin, sweet collection of orbs.


----------



## Illum (Aug 12, 2006)

cyberhobo said:


> Smaller of my lights-



Which ship were you on?


----------



## cyberhobo (Aug 12, 2006)

USS YELLOWSTONE (AD-41), Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron Light 30, Helicopter Combat Support Squadron 2.


----------



## xdanx (Aug 13, 2006)

Great Photos!


----------



## Illum (Aug 13, 2006)

small collection yes, but you made your choices well....even a MCLUX :wow:


----------



## skalomax (Aug 26, 2006)

__________________


----------



## jch79 (Aug 30, 2006)

...The obligatory cat & flashlights photo.

Note that the normally photogenic feline did not care to be photographed as a mere backdrop, thus, his departure and (perhaps) accidental obstruction of a certain McLuxIII-PD.







 john


----------



## Glow Bug (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Roccomo (Sep 3, 2006)

I called all my lights in for a family photo. The e1L refused to come in, it's the first sunny day we've had in a week today



:


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm no photography expert, but here's some of the more interesting shots... 

_M180-KL2 Lens Closeup._





_M180 in Mag 2C with Kiu Stainless Steel Crown: "Ice Flare" Closeup._





_Kiessling M180-KL2 "Jewelbox" with Black Felt Underlay._





_M360 "Silver Guardian" with Kiu Crown Closeup._





_M180-KL2 Stacked on M180 in Mag 2C, Unlit._





_M180-KL2 Stacked on M180 in Mag 2C, Lit._





_Surefire KL2 on M3 body._





_The Optimator._


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 9, 2006)

This is my EDC setup:







:rock: WP


----------



## jch79 (Sep 9, 2006)

I dig the new knife WP.
Don't they just look cute together :nana:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 9, 2006)

It's like the knife is hugging the flashlight.....
They go together like peas and carrots.... yessirree!

:lolsign: 




jch79 said:


> I dig the new knife WP.
> Don't they just look cute together :nana:


----------



## xdanx (Sep 9, 2006)

When do we get to see the many lights of WP?


----------



## jtice (Sep 9, 2006)

WP, your lighting is always great,
what are you using?

~John


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 9, 2006)

John ... you're at least the 138th person to ask that ...  

WP's pics could even make a $1 light look desirable and great ... :bow:

bernie


----------



## jch79 (Sep 9, 2006)

I bet if WP posted a $1 light on BST, he could sell it for $100 with his sweet photographs... don't get any idea's Wave Particle - you're one of the good guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 9, 2006)

You guys crack me up!


John, my photography setup is much simplier than many people think. It's all the matter of lighting control........  



:thumbsup: WP


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 9, 2006)

Aleph1 with ti-bezel and ti-McClicky






KL4 on Aleph-Pack






McLuxIII-PD-Ti










Milkyspit M180-KL2






SPY 005






Aleph2 on TranquilityBase 18650 tube


bernie


----------



## Loomy (Sep 10, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Aleph2 on TranquilityBase 18650 tube
> 
> 
> bernie



And ti bezel! That's a smooth looking rig.


----------



## jtice (Sep 10, 2006)

I know its all lighting control,
thats why I asked ! 

Fine, keep your secrets. :nana:

I have had some decent shots, with both flood lighting, and flashes,
but theres just that certain look, that I cant recreeate often.

~John


----------



## Archangel (Sep 10, 2006)

Didn't WP already say that he does the "ceiling bounce" trick?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 10, 2006)

okok.....perhaps I will put together a how-to FAQ on how to take consistent WAVE_PARTICLE-like photos.....which can be done with a simple point-and-shoot as well.


But that will be after I put together a how-to FAQ on how to do a WAVE_PARTICLE-like polish job that I promised a CPFer that I'd do....

I'll try not to keep too many secrets.....  


 WP


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Sep 10, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I'll try not to keep too many secrets.....
> 
> 
> WP


 
Now, *that's *the true spirit of CPF! :goodjob:


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 10, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> okok.....perhaps I will put together a how-to FAQ on how to take consistent WAVE_PARTICLE-like photos.....which can be done with a simple point-and-shoot as well.
> 
> 
> But that will be after I put together a how-to FAQ on how to do a WAVE_PARTICLE-like polish job that I promised a CPFer that I'd do....
> ...





Rarely I do use this smiley ... but now is the time. Standing by for the FAQ ... don't take too long. Think of all the countless hours of worthless exercise we are all spending while trying to replicate what you do.


bernie


----------



## choppers (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, I have alot of catching up to do!!! 
There are alot of nice lights here.....I will have to continue purchasing:lolsign:


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG.... All your lights are all in such spankin mint condition... I think i better hide behind the bushes...


----------



## photorob (Sep 13, 2006)

Some fun with mirrors




[/URL][/IMG] 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow...Ten PDs... :naughty:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is my latest lights.

















Klingon instruments of war 






Benny


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Benny,

I see you have space for one more in that case of yours......
Looking for another PK light to round out the collection?


:naughty: WP


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 14, 2006)

My latest and greatest! Though admittedly, my photos pale in comparison to the great masters around here!


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 15, 2006)

3 Gats  and some dust  .


----------



## Illum (Sep 15, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> 3 Gats  and some dust  .



its hard to imagine having so many pieces and screws in an assembly about the size of a shotgun shell...


:kewlpics: 
 [only kidding, but if you happen to sell a print of the gatlight pic, im interested]


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 18, 2006)

The latest members of my collection:

The ELEPHANT HID 















Last but DEFINATELY NOT LEAST! My Dam-Chams!!!







:thumbsup: WP


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 19, 2006)

Not the only but one of the prettiest lights - The Groovy:


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 19, 2006)

problem fixed....


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 19, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Last but DEFINATELY NOT LEAST! My Dam-Chams!!!





:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 19, 2006)

:rock: WP,

I think i saw those dust on your CCD from the pic above


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 19, 2006)

erinO919 said:


> :rock: WP,
> 
> I think i saw those dust on your CCD from the pic above


 
Yup....time to cleanup the 'ol CCD. Haven't done it in months.
Usually doesn't show in normal pics, but the ones above show a lot of white table/walls.

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## etc (Sep 19, 2006)

I realized a while ago that I only wanted to deal with D and AA sized lights so that's what I standardized on. 









Left to Right:

* Maglite 4D 3W * 
It is a 4D turned into LED with the MagLED 3W module I got from Home Depot. I've had it for a long time but haven't really used it. It's kind of beat up, the plastic glass needs to be replaced. It's pretty impressive with the new module. The light has very good throw and will light up objects at least 75 meters away, 100m even. The spot is very good, throw is A+ and there is lots of spill so that it lights up the entire room. I have to say it's my brightest light. Run time? There is a pretty good review on the forum, I think it's 30+ hours? If so, I am happy. I haven't seen reduced brightness due to heat, but I did take out the module and it was warm.

I did drop it, it stopped working, not sure why, the LED would come on with a very faint glow, I took it out, put it back in, same with batteries, and it worked again. Probably some connection inside shook up. I did leave it in the car for months without use, when it was incan, and some batteries leaked in it ... now it has a new life. I think it will do better once I replace the old messed up plastic lense.

It's not a light you want to use inside... with its reach it's good for outside.
I recommend the module, it's nice, needless to say, it's not even in the same league as the incandescent lite it was. (Thought I did put the old bulb in the tail cap) I give it 4.5 stars thus far.

* ElektroLumens Blaster 3P *

Nice Light. I thought 1R was nice, but this is *much* brighter. Very nice. 

* ElektroLumens blaster 1R 1W * 
It has been obsoleted and replaced by better lights, all these 3W cool ones, but it's good. It's not that bright (about the same level of brigthness as 3AA MagLite or StreamLight Junior even) but the focus is good, run time is supposed to be good, at least 8 hours, which these AA lights cannot say. It's compact and neat. Not as bright as Maglite I heat Elektrolumens makes much better heat sink. I expect to keep this light for a very long time. The only thing I don't like is it's a bit heavier than it should be, I wouldn't take it camping with me, but keep in the car or around the house.
I give it 5 stars.

* StreamLight Twin Task 2D * 
I've had it for a while and used rarely. I got it for high run time. I am not sure it met the expectations or not. I find it's design poor, as you have to cycle through the modes to turn it off. I.e. 5LED to 10LED to Xenon to off and all over again. I would very much prefer to have just the 10LED mode, I don't ever use Xenon. It's yellow with short run time. My other wish is to have 3D or 4D instead of just 2D. I hardly ever use it. 
I find it annoying that you cannot quickly turn it off, or quickly get to the mode you want. 

On top of that, being an idiot, I crossthreaded the cap and now it won't twist at all. I wrote to them without a reply... and rightly so, I will try to fix it somehow. 
StreamLight came out with much better lights, all these Task Lights.. I would like to have some, but they don't really offer me anything that I don't already have. 
I give it 3 stars.

* StreamLight Twin Task 3AA* 
Pretty much the same thing as above except that it has 3LEDs not 10. You still have to cycle through the 2 modes to get to what you want, which is poor design. Fit and finish is A1. I will probably end up giving it to someone, as Xenon is really yellow and thirsty while LEDs aren't really useful for anything other than maybe reading. It's a good light to keep in your car to subject it to cold, heat and moisture and leave your good ones at home. 
I give it 3 stars.

* Maglite LED 3W 3AA * 
Much has beed said about the new MagLite LEDs and I shall not be redundant here. It's a great lite, but I will list the shortcomings. It's kind of intermediate, too long to carry but too weak for the really serious work when you want 3D. I think it's a great lite to keep in your car, if you don't want to the weight of a big lite. Also nice around the house. It does fit into my jeans without a problem but still kind of long, and I find that a 2AA unit fits much better overall. 
Also construction is a bit flimsy, the alum seems paper-thin and far inferior to the construction of StreamLight Twin TAsk 3AA (notice the diameter difference) I think I could bend it if I tried hard enough. OTOH, it's much easier to carry than SL TwinTask, and probably will last for years. 
I also hear that MiniMagLites have better heat sinking than their full size counterparts, if this is true, I don't know. This light does not get even warm.
It has really good output given it's size.
I give it 4 stars.

* Mini MagLite 2AA 3W* 
Much has been said about it, it's neat and easy to carry, great spot, flood, etc. Definitely weaker than 3AA. But for the size, I cannot complain. 
This is the light you want if you need to look inside the computer case, or adding coolant to the car at night, or something. It really doesn't compete with bigger lights, 3AAs or D's. But it does well in its niche, when compared to StreamLight Jr. Lux. Nothing exceptional, but competetive. That's why it's called * Mini * MagLite. 
I give it 4 stars.

* StreamLight Jr. Luxeon 1W 2AA * 
This is my first Lite. I've had it for a long time and it has seen extensive use. I carried it with me everywhere. I still like it. It's pretty bright. It's only serious down side is poor run time, I only get maybe 1 to 1.5 hours at best, although Lithiums do increase it, and the lumens considerably. It's light, handy, compact and neat. No focus adjustment. Clickie works well, and momentary-on also works. The plastic lense is scratched up beyond salvaging. I will now keep it as a backup to MiniMagLite, which is better due to focus and throw. Fit and finish is equal on both. 
I give it 4 stars.

* Gerber Infinity * 
I've actually had this light for 6 years but used very little. It's yellow and I found out that the green one is the brightest. This is the older Gen, and the new ones are supposed to be brighter. The virtue of this light is extreme run time. It's very dim as to be useless for just about everything, except maybe rearranging things in your tent, or map reading. It has no throw of course. The craftsmanship is A1, it's very solid with seemingly no parts to fail. A very neat light in its niche. 
I give it 5 stars.

*Princeton Tec Yukon HL*
This is probably the most practical lite I have. It is a 1W/5mm LED combo. With 3AA in the back, it's really necessary if you are stuck in the middle of nowhere and need to replace the car tire, or a battery. I previously used to hold mini-Maglite in my teeth, but this is much better. This is the light you want in a power outage, giving you use of your hands. It's not exceptionally bright or anything, but keep AA as spares and you are set. This is the light I would take camping. Perhaps backed up by some big light, like 4D Maglite, or maybe the 3AA version to keep batteries the same.
I give it 5 stars.


----------



## jch79 (Sep 19, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Yup....time to cleanup the 'ol CCD. Haven't done it in months.
> Usually doesn't show in normal pics, but the ones above show a lot of white table/walls.
> 
> :thumbsup: WP


WP - it could be dust on your flashlights, and not your CCD... in which case, the flashlights are ruined, and useless. Why don't you send the flashlights to me, and I'll see if the same thing happens when I photograph them?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 19, 2006)

Add one more to the collection:







:thumbsup: WP


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Sep 19, 2006)

jch79 said:


> WP - it could be dust on your flashlights, and not your CCD... in which case, the flashlights are ruined, and useless. Why don't you send the flashlights to me, and I'll see if the same thing happens when I photograph them?


 

:lolsign:


----------



## erinO919 (Sep 24, 2006)

My Black Surefire s ........


----------



## 03lab (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice pic and nice collection erin!


----------



## Xygen (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok,ok... Part of my collection:







Edit: Ooops! PicasaWeb is cool, but doesn't work well here... Sorry!


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2006)

Xygen said:


> Ok,ok... Part of my collection:
> 
> http://lh6.google.com/rico.engelmann/RK_54B8uABI/AAAAAAAAAak/-bHM0dnoiEs/img_0770.jpg?imgmax=144http://lh6.google.com/rico.engelmann/RK_54B8uABI/AAAAAAAAAak/-bHM0dnoiEs/img_0770.jpg?imgmax=800



for those firefox users out there...open this in IE tab or you'll see a 

forbidden 403 
Your client does not have permission to get URL /?imgmax=800 from this server.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 24, 2006)

AM Broswer gives the same error. It's a cool shot though.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 24, 2006)

My New Collection:L4,ARCmania Maxlite,JetBeam MKII,Milky L1, and the HD45!


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Sep 24, 2006)

Finally got a few pics of some of my lights.


----------



## xdanx (Sep 24, 2006)

Great lights Remington! How bright is your KROMA compared to your L5?


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Sep 25, 2006)

xdanx said:


> Great lights Remington! How bright is your KROMA compared to your L5?


 
Thanks! Are you referring to the two lights with the KL3 heads, or the L4? As far as comparing it to the KL3, the high setting on the KROMA is a little more white and bright. I think the L4 is brighter though.


----------



## Illum (Sep 25, 2006)

RemingtonBPD said:


> Finally got a few pics of some of my lights.



your lights are beautiful Rem....where did you find that revolver flashlight in your collection?:laughing:


----------



## fasuto (Sep 25, 2006)

My small but growing collention:


----------



## xdanx (Sep 25, 2006)

Oops, I thought the KL3 was a KL5. I should have looked closer.

Thanks



RemingtonBPD said:


> Thanks! Are you referring to the two lights with the KL3 heads, or the L4? As far as comparing it to the KL3, the high setting on the KROMA is a little more white and bright. I think the L4 is brighter though.


----------



## Changchung (Sep 25, 2006)

This is what i make and what i get this year, but the year is not finish yet...


----------



## audioman (Sep 26, 2006)

MY small collection


----------



## jtice (Sep 26, 2006)

Changchung,
Where did you get that mag head anti-roll/protector at???
Go buy more ! 

audioman, 
what is the light grey light on the left?
looks like a different version of that CPF 16 level light.

~John


----------



## audioman (Sep 26, 2006)

```
what is the light grey light on the left?
looks like a different version of that CPF 16 level light.
```
 
it is VB-16(version III) with new 32mm turbo head


----------



## jtice (Sep 26, 2006)

ohhh interesting, 
I had not seen that newer version, and TH too? nice.

~John


----------



## T4R06 (Sep 26, 2006)

new XO


----------



## Changchung (Sep 27, 2006)

T4R06 said:


> new XO


 
Wow, i never see before this new models... :rock:


----------



## Changchung (Sep 27, 2006)

jtice said:


> Changchung,
> Where did you get that mag head anti-roll/protector at???
> Go buy more !
> 
> ...


 
Hi John, i buy in ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Flashlight-D-Cell-Accessory-Maglite-Kit-Red-lens-GI_W0QQitemZ110036943777QQihZ001QQcategoryZ20760QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jtice (Sep 27, 2006)

Ah ok thanks, its part of a set.
Might have to grab one some time.

~John


----------



## download (Sep 27, 2006)

Color MagC ..................


----------



## greenLED (Sep 27, 2006)

Not a fine-art shot, but here's the vast majority of mine:








Most of my Arcs:


----------



## chimo (Sep 29, 2006)

This photo brought to you by the letter "M".  


greenLED said:


>


----------



## Illum (Sep 30, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Most of my Arcs:
> 
> "pic:




some reason the arcs with the kroll clicky makes me think of rubber bullets embedded shotgun shells ...seen somewhere from sci-fi or Anime....

its kinda cute really...:laughing:


----------



## Akubra (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## Concept (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok I got that Photobucket thing happening and this is it.
Apart from the plastic job on the left these are my Led Lights for the month of September. (Orb Raw Ns in transit and FFIII Ti still being made)






I do hope I have the power to slow down soon... Very soon!


----------



## ArsMachina (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are some pics from me:
















Jochen


----------



## xdanx (Oct 1, 2006)

ArsMachina said:


>


 
Whats this one?


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2006)

ArsMachina, thats a beautiful background you used....made quite an enhancement on the pic :wow:
dang, if i can shoot photos like this.... :goodjob::huh::rock: :laughing:


----------



## Radio (Oct 1, 2006)

xdanx said:


> Whats this one?



Thats the NLS made by our own Tvodrd AKA Larry.


----------



## ArsMachina (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for your kind word about my pics!
The background is just stingray leather and I like it a lot for macro pics because it is deep black but also shows some reflected light in the bubbles.
So there are no hard refections of the flash and nothing takes away the concentration from the photographed object...

Here comes another one named "original and reproduction" 







Jochen


----------



## schrenz (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello Jochen,

now you will begin in this forum to drive everyone crazy with your pics  ?

But I must confess, I'd allways like the pics of your flashlight-dwarfs.
Greets
Jens


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 2, 2006)

ArsMachina said:


> Here are some pics from me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a very nice looking one!


----------



## photorob (Oct 3, 2006)

SAY HI


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 5, 2006)

Finally, got a chrome


----------



## Illum (Oct 6, 2006)

oo: 

:kewlpics::goodjob:


----------



## tanasit (Oct 6, 2006)

My current collections in a display case:


----------



## Rex-Star (Oct 15, 2006)

first post!






just bought the inovas last week (x5 and t3)


----------



## Pumaman (Oct 15, 2006)

My new favorite: Chrome 700l from Fivemega


----------



## marxs (Oct 15, 2006)

is that the little friend with GITD? sweet!

mark



photorob said:


> SAY HI
> http://imageshack.us/


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 15, 2006)

My small collection, though there's one here which I haven't seen too many.


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 18, 2006)

Received my GatLight V2


----------



## jtice (Oct 18, 2006)

U2 with A3 Head, from Don's Auction 










Lumaray FL6 and FL12 from the Passaround.













~John


----------



## jch79 (Oct 18, 2006)

Man those Lumarays are crazy looking flashlights... straigh out of a sci-fi movie!
Do they light up a room, or do they melt your brain? Stare into it and find out!


----------



## skalomax (Oct 18, 2006)

I Dont Know whats wrong with me and I dont know what happened to all my Lights? I have None and Have one on the Way?

All the Lights I Had

Surefire L6
Surefire L5
Surefire L4 (2)
Surefire L2 (2)
Surefire A2 (2)
Surefire E2L
Surefire U2
Arc AAA-P
Arc 4+
Arc LSH-P
Mcgizmo HD45
Arcmania Maxlite (2)
Arcmania Super Flashlight III
Nextorch HID
Wolf Eyes HID
Fenix L1T
Fenix L2T
Fenix P1 (2)
Jetbeam MKI
Jetbeam MKII
Amilite Neo T3 (2)
Streamlight Propolymer Lux I 
Inova T3
Cyclops 15MCP
Milky Modded L1
HDS B42XRGT

I Only Have one Mcgizmo 27LT on the Way!
Its hard to believe that I had all these lights and They Just disappeared Through Trades and Such.


----------



## xdanx (Oct 19, 2006)

My new favorite light:

(Sorry I couldn't help myself, had to post it)


----------



## mobile1 (Oct 19, 2006)

another GatLight V2 photo





some more eye candy... some elusive GatLight V1s


----------



## flame2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

jtice said:


> U2 with A3 Head, from Don's Auction
> 
> Lumaray FL6 and FL12 from the Passaround.
> 
> ...


 
The white one looks awesome......it probably won't look out of place on a Storm Trooper! :rock:

BTW, dansdata posted a recent review on a white FL6 here:
http://www.dansdata.com/fl6-2006.htm


----------



## kcardwel (Oct 19, 2006)

What a neat bunch of lights and photos! Just have three here, led lenser, fenix 1p, and a surefire L4






ken


----------



## lumapower (Oct 19, 2006)

Lumapower F1\ DX1


----------



## mdocod (Oct 22, 2006)

had a lot of my stuff set up there (getting things charged up and organized for holoween) and decided to get artsy and throw in some random flashlight related paraphenalia and take a few shots, turned out pretty neat. 
Kodak EasyShare DX6340


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2006)

Believe it or don't (from the TV program "Max-X"), these two flashlights are my current favourites.
Left: LRI Proton
Right: White/UV LED/Laser Module Torch


----------



## SF_fanatic (Oct 24, 2006)

http://proxy.f3.ymdb.yahoofs.jp/users/453ca257_13bb2/bc/5d81/__sr_/b1e1.jpg?BCj_KtFB2IJb7C6B

http://proxy.f3.ymdb.yahoofs.jp/users/453ca257_13bb2/bc/5d81/__sr_/991d.jpg?BCj_KtFB5v7t0jot

My SUREFIRE collection.


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2006)

SF_fanatic said:


> http://proxy.f3.ymdb.yahoofs.jp/users/453ca257_13bb2/bc/5d81/__sr_/b1e1.jpg?BCj_KtFB2IJb7C6B
> 
> http://proxy.f3.ymdb.yahoofs.jp/users/453ca257_13bb2/bc/5d81/__sr_/991d.jpg?BCj_KtFB5v7t0jot
> 
> My SUREFIRE collection.




where do you get that Surefire Tarp?


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice collection you have their SF_fanatic.


----------



## SF_fanatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> where do you get that Surefire Tarp?


 
I bought it on ebay.


----------



## SF_fanatic (Oct 24, 2006)

iced_theater said:


> Very nice collection you have their SF_fanatic.


 
Thank you.




This picture is color LED of PK KROMA MILSPEC.
I took IR LED by Sony video camera with Night Shot mode.
http://proxy.f3.ymdb.yahoofs.jp/users/453ca257_13bb2/bc/4961/__hr_/64d7.jpg?BCR_VtFBII7yRf1R


----------



## jayke (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's from 2 months of collecting!


----------



## Illum (Oct 25, 2006)

jayke said:


> Here's from 2 months of collecting!



thats the largest folder I have ever seen....the one with the beige handle


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Oct 25, 2006)

jayke said:


> Here's from 2 months of collecting!



What's that big light in the center with all the ribs?


----------



## iced_theater (Oct 25, 2006)

Makes an excellent pocket knife I bet.


----------



## jayke (Oct 25, 2006)

The Big ribbed light in the middle is a G&P Scorpion I got from Waion a few days ago. Man that thing is bright. Well over 400 lumens. I could see the tops of trees 5 houses away.


----------



## andy777 (Oct 25, 2006)

Greetings to all on the board,

There's a discussion going on in the CPF Gear forum about creating cool pictures of lights, lasers, and gear. The project is still in the discussion phase, and there are a number of possible end products: an official CPF calendar, a screensaver, or just a collection of awesome pictures.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1647788#post1647788

We need help organizing the project, especially if it's going to raise funds and/or need funding.

In addition to being a flashlight fan, I'm also a photographer and especially interested in the creative aspects. If you have cool stuff and are in Southern California I'd definitely like to talk to you.


-Andy


----------



## yclo (Oct 26, 2006)

photorob said:


> SAY HI



Nice 70-200m f/2.8 on full frame!

-YC


----------



## photorob (Oct 26, 2006)

yclo said:


> Nice 70-200m f/2.8 on full frame!
> 
> -YC



How did you know that. You forgot the IS

This is another shot I got with the same method


----------



## yclo (Oct 26, 2006)

photorob,

I looked at the EXIF data on your jpg and besides, I'm a DSLR user too. 

-YC


----------



## Concept (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice shots. I have sooo much to learn.


----------



## lumapower (Oct 30, 2006)

LUMAPOWER M1


----------



## SF_fanatic (Oct 30, 2006)

I got PKEF-A 5K today.


----------



## Concept (Oct 31, 2006)

Kerplunk and there we have a supa Kroma :}


----------



## Akubra (Oct 31, 2006)

How about a SF powered pumpkin?   Maybe I should have tried to vaporize it, by using something "slightly" more powerful - like an M6... .:laughing:


----------



## teststrips (Oct 31, 2006)

Akubra said:


>



Awesome!


----------



## SF_fanatic (Oct 31, 2006)

Akubra said:


> How about a SF powered pumpkin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## frank777 (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, I am very relieved to know that I am not the only one in the world with enough flashlights to supply a small army.


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 7, 2006)

These are my top 5 fave photos of stuff I've built... but not all taken by me! Not surprising given that I'm a pretty mediocre photographer...


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 8, 2006)

Lux III in McR-27L and the ring is the reflection of the mofo ti bezel






27LT with mofo bezel






Aleph3 with TB bezel 






PEU's ti-pi body


bernie


----------



## Concept (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh a ti-pi.

Kinda sounds like a fraternity. Sweet lights K.


----------



## Lips (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## kiely23+ (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 9, 2006)

@ Lips collection!!! 


Unreal man! Do you have any idea of how much you have spent on those... or do you not even want to remind yourself? :laughing: That modded mag on the far left in the last pic looks freaking awesome!


----------



## milkyspit (Nov 9, 2006)

Look, ma, I did it myself! :naughty:

_First Milky Cree-Mation.
_


----------



## EricMack (Nov 9, 2006)

Leftover Halloween Surefire candy...  






Just the A2's and their *Black Tie Bro's*... :naughty:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Nov 9, 2006)

That's it, Eric.....

Next year, I'm goin' Trick-o-treating at your house!


:rock: WP


----------



## Ganp (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Chronos (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's most of my lights:


----------



## Concept (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok this is most of my smaller single cell lights ATM. I hope to add to this with a few more interesting ones as time goes on.


----------



## Moonknight (Nov 14, 2006)

wow, neat collection there Concept.


----------



## Concept (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks dude. Any luck in adding a LOP Ti to yours?


----------



## Moonknight (Nov 15, 2006)

Concept said:


> Thanks dude. Any luck in adding a LOP Ti to yours?


 
Yo Concept, I saw the light....hahaha...from a good reputable store, Eliteled...:naughty:


----------



## Pumaman (Nov 17, 2006)

three current favorites:
A-19 Cree X-RE, Luxogen LR5A w/Cree X-RE, Luxogen LR12 w/ UX1J and flupic. lanyards by J Smith. 






:thanks: CPF


----------

